# Auger lever not holding in lock position!!



## wal88 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I own a honda HS1132 and recently while blowing snow I noticed that the lock feature on the auger handle does not stay in the lock position when I engage the drive lever. Can anyone please help! Is this just an adjustment on the lever cables?? It stays in the lock position for a moment(4-5 secs) and then pops out of the lock position.Please advise!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wal88 said:


> Hi, I own a honda HS1132 and recently while blowing snow I noticed that the lock feature on the auger handle does not stay in the lock position when I engage the drive lever. Can anyone please help! Is this just an adjustment on the lever cables?? It stays in the lock position for a moment(4-5 secs) and then pops out of the lock position.Please advise!!


what worked for me ( not sure if this is the correct fix ) is loosen those 2 10mm hex nuts at top of auger handle, slide that plate all the way back , and retighten . Then my handle would lock again.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Found this online...

On the auger lever side (right side) on the lower side there is a plastic case which covers a shaft and a few mechanisms. Underneath there it freezes up. Use a hair dryer or heat gun to WARM up under the case. if you look up from the bottom you can see inside the case. DON'T use anything too hot or it will melt or burn the plastic. Then, to prevent it from freezing use a spray lube. It may freeze over again before next use, just repeat the process as needed.

Attached is a part list diagram. Circled are the cover and mechanism. 

Attached Images


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Had this problem on a used one I bought several years back. Went thru the mechanism cleaning and lube, adjustments etc. all to no avail. Within several minutes the auger would unlock, a real pita. Finally I found the solution. Part # 14 in Taboras diagram. This part is slightly worn and slipping off the cam lock. I disassembled the lock mechanism , sharpened up the connections with a die grinder, lubed lightly with non freeze lube and reassembled. Adjusted by the manual upon reassembly. Its been 2 years and I have not had any further problems You could replace the cam lock, but sharpening the connections works fine.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

There's content in this forum on a tech bulletin or recall Honda issued for this problem a few years ago. There's a part they need to add to that assembly to stop it from dis-engaging on its own.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

cwolcott said:


> There's content in this forum on a tech bulletin or recall Honda issued for this problem a few years ago. There's a part they need to add to that assembly to stop it from dis-engaging on its own.


I believe that was only for the early HSS series units, not the HS. Here is the link to the Service Bulletin info: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1108354-post1.html


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> I believe that was only for the early HSS series units, not the HS. Here is the link to the Service Bulletin info: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1108354-post1.html


My bad, I thought he had an hss.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Prime said:


> Had this problem on a used one I bought several years back. Went thru the mechanism cleaning and lube, adjustments etc. all to no avail. Within several minutes the auger would unlock, a real pita. Finally I found the solution. Part # 14 in Taboras diagram. This part is slightly worn and slipping off the cam lock. I disassembled the lock mechanism , sharpened up the connections with a die grinder, lubed lightly with non freeze lube and reassembled. Adjusted by the manual upon reassembly. Its been 2 years and I have not had any further problems You could replace the cam lock, but sharpening the connections works fine.


man, that's great to know. Thanks.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I just had mine at the dealer for the chute and forgot to mention that and mine doesn't stay locked, drives me crazy.


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

tabora said:


> Found this online...
> 
> On the auger lever side (right side) on the lower side there is a plastic case which covers a shaft and a few mechanisms. Underneath there it freezes up. Use a hair dryer or heat gun to WARM up under the case. if you look up from the bottom you can see inside the case. DON'T use anything too hot or it will melt or burn the plastic. Then, to prevent it from freezing use a spray lube. It may freeze over again before next use, just repeat the process as needed.
> 
> ...


As of Wednesday I now own a new HSS928CDT. We had a storm with heavy snow followed by heavy rain. I went out and did the cleanup after the rain stopped Wednesday night. The machine worked great even at the end of the driveway in the slush/snow deposited by the plow.

When I brought the blower home during the storm I just pulled my trailer into the yard and left it in a snow drift unloaded the blower and put it in the shed out of the weather. Saturday I went out to clean around the trailer and put it away. The auger will not stay engaged when I engage the drive lever. Tried a hair dryer to warm it with no success. Do you have a link to a service manual or the page where you found the exploding diagram I'd like to get a better idea what I getting into before I tear this thing apart.

I was as happy as a kid in a candy store Wednesday night when I cleaned up after the storm but I was pretty dejected freezing my hands at -17 C using a hair dryer to try and get this brand new machine to work properly. I gave up and just cleaned around the trailer without using the feature of locking the auger and adjusting the speed. I really defeats buying the hydrostatic drive when you can not adjust the speed as you go.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Island Cadet said:


> As of Wednesday I now own a new HSS928CDT. ... Do you have a link to a service manual or the page where you found the exploding diagram I'd like to get a better idea what I getting into before I tear this thing apart.


 That diagram is for an HS, not an HSS. Is yours really new, or new to you? If the latter, you should look at this link: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1108354-post1.html and check your serial number. In either case, back to the dealer for the fix!


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. It was brand new, only about 0.2 hours on the meter when I picked it up. Only about 1.7 when I encountered my problem. I read the thread you linked to I hope given it is two years since that issue was noted that it would have the updated parts shown in that diagram.

I ran it into the dealer when I came into work this morning and dropped it off. I figured with the warranty, I'd let them do this instead of me freeng my hands in an unheated shed as it is -16 C again today.


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

As a side note, when I cleared around the trailer and the parking spot by my shed it did a great job. There was about 8 inches of snow with a thick layer of frozen crust on top as it rained following the snow then turned cold. I was really happy with how it went through that snow. I am impressed with how much farther it throws the snow than my old Cub Cadet.


----------



## Red Isle (Jan 2, 2019)

Not sure if it is OK to mention the dealer by name,(if not I'll edit and delete). Centennial Auto Sport was great to deal with when I bought and today to service the blower. I dropped it off about 8:30 and they just called, 11:30, to say the blower is ready to go. If knew how to add emojis I'd put a big smiley face.


----------



## snowman3086 (Feb 9, 2021)

tabora said:


> Found this online...
> 
> On the auger lever side (right side) on the lower side there is a plastic case which covers a shaft and a few mechanisms. Underneath there it freezes up. Use a hair dryer or heat gun to WARM up under the case. if you look up from the bottom you can see inside the case. DON'T use anything too hot or it will melt or burn the plastic. Then, to prevent it from freezing use a spray lube. It may freeze over again before next use, just repeat the process as needed.
> 
> ...


You saved me a couple of hundred dollars and having to wait 2 weeks to get my machine back! Used a hairdryer and was up and running in 5 minutes!!!


----------

